# Lifted Powerstroke



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I sold my 10 ton hydraulic jack a couple days ago. And the guy came and picked it up today. He asked me if I had a way to load it in his truck because he said it was huge lol. So I said ya I have the loader. he pulled infront of my house and my mouth dropped. It is a 1999 Ford F-250 with a 7.3 turbo stroker in it. He said it was putting out a little oer 600 horses. It is rolling on 40's with 2" rims. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh my goodness. that thing is AWESOME


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

That is a sweet truck!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

nice looking truck, maybe you should do that to yours...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2005_Sierra;882799 said:


> nice looking truck, maybe you should do that to yours...


Wanna loan me the money haha the guy said he put over $15,000 in it. This truck was sweet. And I jumped in it to grab something out of it for him and what does he have in it. But a little ankle biter dog lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is one bad a** truck. We have a few of them running around here one is a dually


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it-maybe I'll lift mine someday.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;882816 said:


> I like it-maybe I'll lift mine someday.


hahahaha your like me someday it will get done lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

f250man;882811 said:


> That is one bad a** truck. We have a few of them running around here one is a dually


ya here too there is a lifted dually stroker running around it is red. very nice truck.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice.....but no towing mirrors? if i spent 15 grand on the truck i think id spring for the nice mirrors too


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

farmer101;882833 said:


> very nice.....but no towing mirrors? if i spent 15 grand on the truck i think id spring for the nice mirrors too


i told him the same. but he was worried about it not fitting in his garage i was liek WHAT???


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

600 horse. he needs some traction bars


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;882836 said:


> i told him the same. but he was worried about it not fitting in his garage i was liek WHAT???


no kidding.lol fold those bad boys in. but oh well still a very nice truck


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

You guys not have alot of lifted trucks out there? The average tire size on a 4wd diesel here is 35" LOL.... Alot of diesels here have 35-40" tires on 20's....

My 96 Cummins ( 500hp and 1,000 lb/ft of torque at rear wheels dyno proven) I got it stock, when stock ran 33's, then put 2" and 35's on it, then 36's, then 39.5's, an I still wasn't happy with an average size truck so i raised the bar:

46" Michelin military tires (12,300 lb load rating each, they weigh in about 250 lbs a piece) on 20" Eagle rims, 12" of custom lift.....

Here's my friend Heather gettin her senior pictures taken with it:









Nothin like cool river water on a hot day 









Mind if i smoke?









I'm 6' 2" and could walk under the mirrors without brushing my hat on 'em

And back when I first got 39.5's on it, I had no aftermarket rims to use and prom was the next day so I slapped 'em on stock rims to get it rollin LOL 
Yes we took our dates to Hooters for prom (i'm in the Realtree/Western tux) and my date was cool enough to ask the Hooters girls to pose with the truck (she drives a 93 Cummins 5 speed)









*Sigh*..... I miss that truck....


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

kinda looks like mine, without all the goodies


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That thing is b.a.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

He wishes it was over 600hp


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cfdeng7;882845 said:


> 600 horse. he needs some traction bars


I'm not being argumentative but that truck is not over 600hp. It takes ALOT to make it over 450 rwhp with a 7.3L. People just add up what the chip says on the box.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

02powerstroke;882913 said:


> People just add up what the chip says on the box.


AMEN TO THAT!!!! Most of the people that say "I got 500 or 600 HP" won't even put their truck on the dyno if you offer to pay for it!!!! If I had $500 in my pocket and offered to pay for dyno runs for 6 trucks, as long as they made even just 75% of the power they claimed they had, I would still have $500 in my pocket at the end of the day! LOL

Heck its fairly difficult to make 450hp with any diesel pickup. Makin' torque with a 12V Cummins is easy, 300hp and 700 lb/ft is really easy, busting the 400hp/800 lb/ft mark is real tough, and makin over 900 lb/ft is usually almost pure luck...


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I was just about to comment that 600hp out of a 7.3 is out of reach for most budgets, and for the average home garage mechanic. If you head over to powerstrokenation.com they have a list of 7.3's over 600hp.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If he said he had $15,000 into it he lied unless he was including the cost of the truck. It looks to be a 4-6" lift. Fords dont take much to get big. To do something like that is in the $5,000 range if you got nice tires and rims and that leaves $10,000 for the engine

This is my old Dodge with the *new owner* (not me in the pic). I sold the truck in 2002 or 2003. He re-did a bunch of stuff including a new lift, made it bigger.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

super sharp Dodge you had nbi!


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a buddy who has a 2003 7.3 that makes somewhere around 700hp. Haven't dyno'd it yet, but that's an estimate. The difference is... he has about $70,000 into it. To make 600 hp with 15 grand is pretty tough.

Here's a video of his truck pulling.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Truck looks awesome. Those early 2000's are great trucks.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

But yes its a nice looking truck.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;882913 said:


> I'm not being argumentative but that truck is not over 600hp. It takes ALOT to make it over 450 rwhp with a 7.3L. People just add up what the chip says on the box.


I agree 02powerstroke i wasnt saying that that truck had 600 hp it in was in an earlier post. i doubt that truck has 600hp. in order to make a 7.3 have 600 horse theres alot of work involved. even if the guy has new injectors turbo HPOP fuel system and custom tunes hes most likely somewhere around 450 like you said. and for the 15 grand price tag i cant see how he has anything more than that. put a trans in the price tag and 15 grand goes pretty quick.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell a auto trans that will hold up to 600hp will set you back 5-8k bucks. So his money is running out before he hits 600hp lol


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Truck The Hooter Girls Arent Even Cute


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well all I can say is that is what he told me. I am just simply stating what he said to me.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Bushhog,
Did you sell the Cummins?


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Stik208;883363 said:


> Bushhog,
> Did you sell the Cummins?


Ya, decided it was time for a new home this past summer..


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

BushHogBoy- Holy balls! That Cummins is INSANE! wesportwesportwesport


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

BushHogBoy;882933 said:


> AMEN TO THAT!!!! Most of the people that say "I got 500 or 600 HP" won't even put their truck on the dyno if you offer to pay for it!!!! If I had $500 in my pocket and offered to pay for dyno runs for 6 trucks, as long as they made even just 75% of the power they claimed they had, I would still have $500 in my pocket at the end of the day! LOL
> 
> Heck its fairly difficult to make 450hp with any diesel pickup. Makin' torque with a 12V Cummins is easy, 300hp and 700 lb/ft is really easy, busting the 400hp/800 lb/ft mark is real tough, and makin over 900 lb/ft is usually almost pure luck...


I'll take that bet.

Block bored 20 over, low compression Arias forged pistons from Scheid, PDR Stage 1 camshaft, Fire Rings and HG and studs from Haisley's, Scotty II intake with big AFE cone filter and 5 inch parts store stacks. 
J.R. Adkins Li'l 55 16 and an HT-60 27 set of compounds, old Diesel Dynamic extruded Stage 3 injectors (These are too hot to tow with, trust me, even with the twins). A SMARTY and a TST fueling box stacked and a country, homemade water/ meth intake delivery system where the old propane delivery used to be.

I got to do this rebuild cause I like to say twin turbos, propane and NOS in the same sentence. (Please don't do this..........boom.....don't ask me how I know, it's embarrassing)

I get the 5 hundy AND you pay for the dyno! Right? I'll keep it UNDER 3400 rpm and NO spray! Maybe.

It's on like the break of dawn.payup


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

ok ok ok its not mine... ( friend of mines ) he has since sold it but this is a sick truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Sticks;883547 said:


> ok ok ok its not mine... ( friend of mines ) he has since sold it but this is a sick truck.


how do you get in that???? lol


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

wife gets in a position similar to this, step on her back and pull yourself in....

it sucks in snow and mud.



i hope she cant read this ....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very sharp looking Power Stroke.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BushHogBoy;882933 said:


> AMEN TO THAT!!!! Most of the people that say "I got 500 or 600 HP" won't even put their truck on the dyno if you offer to pay for it!!!! If I had $500 in my pocket and offered to pay for dyno runs for 6 trucks, as long as they made even just 75% of the power they claimed they had, I would still have $500 in my pocket at the end of the day! LOL
> 
> Heck its fairly difficult to make 450hp with any diesel pickup. Makin' torque with a 12V Cummins is easy, 300hp and 700 lb/ft is really easy, busting the 400hp/800 lb/ft mark is real tough, and makin over 900 lb/ft is usually almost pure luck...


I agree with 90% of that, until the difficuly to make 450hp. Older stuff yes, but I know of several newer diesels dynoing 500 RWHP plus with ONLY tuning for the most part. A 7.3, negative, but plenty of Dmaxes, Common rail Cummins, and 6.4s.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm not sayin there aren't a lot of 500+ hp diesels on the streets, I am simply tired of hearing every kid with a programmer sayin they got 600hp... stupid punks have no clue what 500hp feels like much less 600hp! 

And yes, newer technology makes adding power easier than ever almost. I'll still prefer a Bosch P7100 pump mounted on the side of a good old fashioned inline 6 cylinder


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BushHogBoy;884538 said:


> I'm not sayin there aren't a lot of 500+ hp diesels on the streets, I am simply tired of hearing every kid with a programmer sayin they got 600hp... stupid punks have no clue what 500hp feels like much less 600hp!
> 
> And yes, newer technology makes adding power easier than ever almost. I'll still prefer a Bosch P7100 pump mounted on the side of a good old fashioned inline 6 cylinder


Lol, I hear that!!! Yeah, they all just add up manufacturer claims.........tuner 150-350hp, exhaust 50hp, CAI 25hp, boost valve 25hp. Add them up and WOW!!!!! wesport


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

1985 called and they want their dual shock setup back, looks good though


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Damn nice truck, but a little too much lift for me, I think there gets to a point where trucks can look a bit ridiculous when lifts start getting ot high. His is a nice truck but everyone has their own likes. Let me put it this way though, I would take it off his hands if he didn't want it anymore


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I call B.S on the 600hp especially at the wheels, and it looks like the shortbus with those mirrors, and its just a little bit high for me, but slap some towing mirrors on and that'd be a bad ass truck.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BushHogBoy;882859 said:


> You guys not have alot of lifted trucks out there? The average tire size on a 4wd diesel here is 35" LOL.... Alot of diesels here have 35-40" tires on 20's....
> 
> My 96 Cummins ( 500hp and 1,000 lb/ft of torque at rear wheels dyno proven)
> 
> Mind if i smoke?


cookie? tooting ur own horn. that truck is hideous! sorry i had to gte that off my shoulders..am i the only one that feels this way?


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude, bushhogboy- Your ex truck was freakin SWEEET!!! 

You cant beat a Cummins!

But in all fairness, any lifted/modded truck has a special spot in my heart 

My goal is to one day get my truck over 500 h/p but to get any farther than i am right now, its going to take some pricey transmission work.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

suzuki0702;886034 said:


> cookie? tooting ur own horn. that truck is hideous! sorry i had to gte that off my shoulders..am i the only one that feels this way?


Your face is f*&cking hideous. And yes I'm certain you are the only one who feels that way. I don't care if you like it love it or hate it, if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all. And no, I can't enforce that or come beat your @$$ if you don't but its just a matter of respect and manners. Maybe you like to build or race hopped up wheelchairs or scooters and I think thats absolutely stupid, I won't burst your bubble if it makes you happy.

To everyone else thank you for the compliments. It gives you a warm feeling inside to be rollin past a semi at 80 mph and look 'em in the eye as you pass by


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

suzuki0702;886034 said:


> cookie? tooting ur own horn. that truck is hideous! sorry i had to gte that off my shoulders..am i the only one that feels this way?


Hideous?

With the huge meats, Rhino rockers and the sled pullin' hood stack, big angle ladder bars and ranch hand style front get-a-long?

That truck is sick! The ultimate farm rig, if'n you could help the slow cows without running them over!

Does'nt it have towing mirrors?

For those diesel enthusiast in the know, 500 might be a conservative estimate.

Look at the color of the exhaust. Nice.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

suzuki0702;886034 said:


> cookie? tooting ur own horn. that truck is hideous! sorry i had to gte that off my shoulders..am i the only one that feels this way?


I like it... A few things would be different if it was mine, Firstly I would have taken the picture from a different angle, or in a different location so the truck didn't have those big alien antennaes coming off the top of it!

Other than that, I am not a huge fan of stacks or thru hood exhaust on a street truck, I would have them out the back, and the visor, never been a fan, but other than that, the truck has a great stance, it sits just right for those 52"s and on the huge wheels, the rubber to rim ratio looks good... Even the red ford in this thread seems to have too big of tire for the rims.... the days of 44" tires on 15" rims are gone.... (still a nice truck tho!)


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry but ill take a spartan tuned 6.4 any day over a inline 6 p pumped.....500 horses on a stock truck with a out of box tuner? i think so versus some srious cash output on a p pump and a 12 valve.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

ontario026;886442 said:


> I like it... A few things would be different if it was mine, Firstly I would have taken the picture from a different angle, or in a different location so the truck didn't have those big alien antennaes coming off the top of it!
> 
> Other than that, I am not a huge fan of stacks or thru hood exhaust on a street truck, I would have them out the back, and the visor, never been a fan, but other than that, the truck has a great stance, it sits just right for those 52"s and on the huge wheels, the rubber to rim ratio looks good... Even the red ford in this thread seems to have too big of tire for the rims.... the days of 44" tires on 15" rims are gone.... (still a nice truck tho!)


Through the hood exhaust is illegeal in most states...it is suppose to exit bhind the cab


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wheres NVRENOUGH......he had a 7.3 monster......i am surprised he isn't all over this thread...

nice truck...but pretty bla-zae......cheapie lift....no bars....i have nicer stuff on my rig and it's only 34's


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

suzuki0702;886034 said:


> cookie? tooting ur own horn. that truck is hideous! sorry i had to gte that off my shoulders..am i the only one that feels this way?


I don't think it's hideous but it's certainly not what I'd do to a truck.

And as we've already established 600hp on a 7.3 with only 15,000 into it is pure BS.

There is a 7.3 out there that's broken 1,000 hp and lived to tell the tale but there's only one of them in the whole dang world to the best of my knowledge. I don't even want to know how much he spent on his truck but he made over 500 in his emissions tune! Truck's street legal and passed emissions in the same week he dyno'd over 1,000 rwhp.





Video of the event.

Most kids out there run out and buy Banks crap cause they see it all over TV then they add the Banks claims on top of the stock 250hp a 7.3 puts out instead of taking the numbers for what they are. Totals after the stuff is added on. Ie: 270hp chip. The figure it's adding 270 hp not making the truck make 270hp and they then brag about their 420hp truck.

I saw a 7.3 lay down 531hp/ 910lb-ft in person and that truck has windowed 2 blocks already and is on number 3. Keep in mind it was a nitrous assisted 531/910 but it was still over 500. It's on page 108 of the February issue of Diesel World. No feature but the editor at the event had a chubby for it.

Long story short he's nowhere close to 600 without at least double that money into it.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn, this is obviously not the place to talk trucks. 

People bashing other people is one of the most distasteful things i can think of in any hobby. 

As far trucks making over 1000 ft. lbs. tq. - Another forum i belong to has several trucks that are over that point. Some of the rigs are even dyno'd over 700 h/p. 

People spend some good money on their trucks, it should be appreciated instead of bashed. But then again, this is just my opinion. Maybe that's just how you guys roll over here?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, yeah that 1k HP 7.3 didn't have 1 single item on it that was Ford/PS/International. Give me a hundred grand to build something from scratch and I'll bet it would produce pretty good #'s too. There's Dmaxes over 1k HP but you don't see me bragging about them 

I have a 715hp 434 SBC in my drag car. Not a single part is actually GM. Does that mean that you can produce those #'s with a stock daily driving 400 Chevy engine? I think not 

As far as the bashing goes, I agree. I'm not all about the blue Dodge either, but can appreciate the blood sweat and tears invested into it. I'd still drive the sh!t out of it!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BushHogBoy;886116 said:


> Your face is f*&cking hideous. And yes I'm certain you are the only one who feels that way. I don't care if you like it love it or hate it, if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all. And no, I can't enforce that or come beat your @$$ if you don't but its just a matter of respect and manners. Maybe you like to build or race hopped up wheelchairs or scooters and I think thats absolutely stupid, I won't burst your bubble if it makes you happy.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for the compliments. It gives you a warm feeling inside to be rollin past a semi at 80 mph and look 'em in the eye as you pass by


lol those wheels are rediculous dude. your taking hillbilly way to far.. ive seen your kind! what kinda belt buckle you wearing today? lol ...u dont take criticism very well...but either way.. im sure your "engine" had good power and was reliable and all its a cummins. but the rest of the....well.......truck is distastful to me. btw you havent seen my face buddy, but ill show you a pic if you want. haha respect and manners on the internet..mommy didnt teach me that!!!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

suzuki0702;887295 said:


> lol those wheels are rediculous dude. your taking hillbilly way to far.. ive seen your kind! what kinda belt buckle you wearing today? lol ...u dont take criticism very well...but either way.. im sure your "engine" had good power and was reliable and all its a cummins. but the rest of the....well.......truck is distastful to me. btw you havent seen my face buddy, but ill show you a pic if you want. haha respect and manners on the internet..mommy didnt teach me that!!!


I believe you have me mistaken for someone else. I'm not a hillbilly... Sorry you don't like the wheels, I don't wear big belt buckles just the ones that come on the belt from whatever department store. I wear lace up work boots, T-shirts, loose fitting blue jeans (not cowboy or gangster, just regular fitting carpenter style) and a ball cap straight not crooked, yes the bill is rolled a little. And yes very very happy with Cummins diesels. I could care less if you think my truck was tasteful or not, you seem to prefer making assumptions about people you don't know and have never met- very ignorant choice. Go ahead and post a pic of yourself I don't care.

Hoodstack's legality- I had a somewhat cloudy conversation with an Indiana State Police Officer on the phone prior to the hoodstack installation, during which he stated there is no law against it and the exhaust laws in Indiana do not really make it illegal, but he mentioned also it is up to each officer's discretion whether or not there is anything wrong with it- be it obstruction of vision or what-not. I never got pulled over for it nor did they ever say anything about it any of the numerous times I got pulled over for bumper and headlight height, etc. True story, got pulled over, ticketed and convicted for "speed competition" in this truck. The hoodstack I installed back when I used to sled pull the truck on weekends (yes it was not this huge then) and it just kinda stuck. Get tired of seein dual stacks in the truck bed, seems like every other diesel is running them here. I prefer to be different.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Well for what its worth BushHog, the truck IMO looked great! 

Hood stack is killer too man, i always thought they were illegal everywhere. Its gotta be nice to be in the know of the law.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;882806 said:


> Wanna loan me the money haha the guy said he put over $15,000 in it. This truck was sweet. And I jumped in it to grab something out of it for him and what does he have in it. But a little ankle biter dog lol


$15,000...Man just thinking of all the sweet machinery I could buy with that kind of cash. Maybe if I hit the powerball I MIGHT consider an addition to my truck like this. But Dang does that truck look insane!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

You should have just traded him the Jack for the Truck straight up. What the hell is wrong with you. LOL


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

here the truck i was going to get but the guy sold it be4 i can get the cash ready


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Nick. I appreciate that you appreciate someone else's passion, hard work, time and money investment..


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

tmf lawn care;887573 said:


> here the truck i was going to get but the guy sold it be4 i can get the cash ready


must be somthing to see that going down the road


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

abbe;886930 said:


> Sorry but ill take a spartan tuned 6.4 any day over a inline 6 p pumped.....500 horses on a stock truck with a out of box tuner? i think so versus some srious cash output on a p pump and a 12 valve.


Take a 6.4 over a P-7100 pumped 12 valve?

Why?

The inline is better than the 6.4 in every category. Power, reliability, ease of maintainance, torque, mileage, upgrades, cheap to operate and cheat to hot rod.

There is no serious cash output for a P pump on a 12 valve. The thing comes with the truck.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

LOL Oh Boy here we go again! :laughing:

p.s.- on the 8th day, God made P-pumps.... wesport


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Are we talking backwoods hick kind of 12 valve tuning which each kid with a dodge does in the high school parking lot? crank the pump shim the plate blah blah. You cant come close to touching the 6.4 on stock parts with that 12 valve. There is no wrenching to do on the 6.4. plug and play with spartan. to get a 12 valve to touch 500hp? theres some serious wrenching and parts to put in. plus reliability? the trucks at least what 13 years old? i think id take the 6.4. and be able to haul a 35ft gooseneck down the highway at 80 mph in comfort versus sounding like a train running full boar dowing 60. besides the reliability and parts, the sound like a$$ honestly it sounds like a monotone train coming down the road. Makes the truck into a damn rattle box. Any punk kid with a dodge think there bada44 because they turn the pump up and blow smoke. WRONG...bad for all of us with diesels because now theyre cracking down on emmissions and aftermarket parts.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, yeah I'd personally take anything new vs anything old.................but that's just me


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

abbe;888246 said:


> Are we talking backwoods hick kind of 12 valve tuning which each kid with a dodge does in the high school parking lot? crank the pump shim the plate blah blah. You cant come close to touching the 6.4 on stock parts with that 12 valve. There is no wrenching to do on the 6.4. plug and play with spartan. to get a 12 valve to touch 500hp? theres some serious wrenching and parts to put in. plus reliability? the trucks at least what 13 years old? i think id take the 6.4. and be able to haul a 35ft gooseneck down the highway at 80 mph in comfort versus sounding like a train running full boar dowing 60. besides the reliability and parts, the sound like a$$ honestly it sounds like a monotone train coming down the road. Makes the truck into a damn rattle box. Any punk kid with a dodge think there bada44 because they turn the pump up and blow smoke. WRONG...bad for all of us with diesels because now theyre cracking down on emmissions and aftermarket parts.


Dude, you have been seriously misinformed.

I see 6.4s doing 80 on the interstate all the time being pushed by a 35 foot gooseneck trailers downhill.

There is no 'serious wrenching' on a P pump to get it to 500 hp. I'll tell you the truth. 500 hp in this day and age is basically a damn joke. I can tune a P-7100 with a spork from KFC to 500 hp and drive it around your neighborhood all day with no smoke.

You don't like the way a Cummins sounds? That's cool. A lot of people don't.Have you ever heard a twin turbo 12 valve with an aftermarket resonator and muffler? Neither have I, they're too quiet to hear. Diesels rattle, dude. All of them. Can you reduce this rattle with modern electronic injection manipulation. Sure. Ask the engineers at BOSCH who developed the injection system of your beloved 6.4 for Ford. Wait, isn't Bosch the outfit who developed.......GASP!!! THE P-7100 INJECTION PUMP???... Oh my God....

The 6.4 has superior stock parts? The strength of stock Cummins engine internals is LEGENDARY. The con rods are the size of some peoples arms. There are 5.9 Cummins engines that have reached A MILLION MILES on the odometer. Hell, these people have a CLUB, for crying out loud. Show me your 6.4 in 13 years.

There is a painfully simple way to clean up the emissions on any diesel. Us ******** here in Indiana know what it is. Does the EPA? Nope. Does GM? Nope. Dodge? Hell no.

Does Ford? They're using the injection system developed for the Duramax on their 6.4. I KNOW they don't know.

Bottom line. You are bashing a product developed by the same people who created the very system you cherish and hold so dear in your 6.4 liter engine, all in the name of brand loyalty.

You are only making yourself sound stupid. Please stop it.

A diesel is a diesel, in tree hugging Rhode Island or ******* Indiana, and the Bosch P-7100 is the father of MODERN diesel injection.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thank you ProSeasons for making these points. I tire of arguing with ignorant persons over the internet. In 20 years they will still be trying to beat the 35 year old P7100 trucks at the track with their "new improved environmentally friendly" trucks.... Lets go to the tracks-
Sled pulls- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins.
Drag races- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins
Dyno monsters- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins

Why? Well, yea there's the durability thing. Then there's the sheer torque thing, did we mention they hold up under extreme power and extreme abuse, even with high milage and stock internals when others with 40k miles are blowing apart? There are countless Cummins engines making over 1,000HP on stock internals. NO ONE ELSE CAN DO THAT, and the few 1k+ HP off brand engines have 100's of thousands in custom parts invested to do it, and still need very frequent rebuilds.

And what are diesels all about? Horsepower? Hell no. Torque? DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER! Which engine configuration makes the most torque? Never seen a V8 with comparable displacement coming close to an Inline 6 engine. Whats the best performing highest fuel flowing pump you can have on a diesel? Oh yea, the P7100, now back to the inline 6 thing, throw a P7100 on it and you have a torque monster! HP is a bragging number for cars that DON'T MAKE TORQUE!!!!! When you need to move weight, it REQUIRES torque, NOT HP! Horsepower is a number derived from the actual torque output of the engine, combined with the RPM that the torque peaks at. Its not how power is rated in the real world, its an advertising number. HP often exceeds TQ numbers on gas engines and therefore is a better advertising tool. Its a higher number, it looks better. All it is doing is using math to make a higher number to distract you from the actual power the engine makes. Dynomometers do not measure horsepower, they measure torque. The computer then does the math to show you the HP number, as if it matters to anyone with a performance tuned diesel... 

Now, back to the durability thing, Most of the Cummins 12V trucks I see have over 200k miles on them, including most at the track. And its all stock internals. As ProSeasons said, you don't need to rebuild them til at least 500,000 miles, and I have heard of MANY times when a Cummins was torn down at 500k only to find it was still in excellent shape and rebuild not needed, so they put new gaskets and seals in it and rock on.... My truck had 360k miles on it when I sold it. Thats all original actual miles on stock long block, never rebuilt or had anything in it replaced. I can't think of a single Duramax or PowerStroke with that kind of original miles on it that can dyno over 400hp and never have chucked bottom end or head gasket. Yea, my head had original gasket and bolts in it.... I ran 24* of timing, 4500 RPM and 50# of boost. On stock internals! And it saw that kind of boost and RPM on a regular basis, got dyno'd several times, got drag raced plenty for a daily driver, and got hooked to a sled 2-4 times a month in season every year that i owned it. 

Oh yea, and if it was warmer than 50* outside it usually was running off of waste vegetable oil fuel, including at competition events. 

Can your diesel do all that? wesport

Well, let me know in 10 years how many times you have blown it up, rebuilt it, upgraded it and still aren't keeping up with the P-pumps... There's a reason all these competition guys with money falling out of their pockets and gobs of sponsors are using this pump/engine configuration.... They aren't doing it to be old school. They are winning and alot of money and time is invested into their rigs, more than you can probably imagine. If your beloved diesel is so awesome, why aren't they spending their money on it instead? Money is no problem for the pros.... payup


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

BushHogBoy;889078 said:


> Thank you ProSeasons for making these points. I tire of arguing with ignorant persons over the internet. In 20 years they will still be trying to beat the 35 year old P7100 trucks at the track with their "new improved environmentally friendly" trucks.... Lets go to the tracks-
> Sled pulls- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins.
> Drag races- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins
> Dyno monsters- 3/4 of the trucks are P-pumped Cummins
> ...


Nice. Well said.

This is not a brand bashing thing. The list of Dodge inadequecies is a list long yet distinguished. Transmissions, front ends, the VP-44, lift pumps, APPS issues, death wobble, track bars......The VP-44, (I know I metioned that POS twice...) I have no Dodge love, believe me. But we put up with it all to get to the mighty Cummins, the finest light truck engine you can buy.

Ford is the world's foremost truck maker, but when it comes to diesel engines, they just don't get it. And never will, I guess. You know who the 7.0 liter Caterpillar was developed for, right? And they WON their lawsuite with International!

Then they rejected Cat and developed that gutless turd 6.4 V-8. Ford was poised to take over the light truck market worldwide and Cat knew it! Talk about a match made in heaven. I was all set to order my new Caterpillar powered SuperDuty.

Any way, I digress. I'm all about Ford, Dodge and GM, I just wanted a straight six and a front axle.

Guess I'm gonna have to get myself an F-350 and drop a 6.7 Cummins into it and an Ally while I'm at it.

The ol'e Fummison.

Thanks Bush Hog Boy.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks. Can't find the link for it at the moment, but I KNOW you'll be puttin one of these kits on that 6.7 (THEY DO MAKE IT!) http://scheiddiesel.com/display_part/2512.php
I know these guys make a kit for it on the 6.7: http://www.powerhouseinc.com/index.htm

You know, cuz it just wouldn't be a Cummins without it  My dream one day is a P'd 6.7 w/twins  sittin in between the frame rails of my 77 crew cab, it would be emission exempt should they ever bring that inspection non sense to Indiana....

I'm actually a big Dodge nut, have had over a dozen 70's models and a couple early 80's ones, as well as a 94 and 96 both Cummins powered. I also had a 83 GMC K3500 12V conversion (VE pump, non IC, Getrag 5 speed, divorced NP205, 14 bolt rear kingpin 60 front, did some tradin for it and everything on it was cobbled the body was junk so i traded it off but every chevy guy around wanted it)
I digress- I like Dodge trucks. Every brand has its shortcomings. I never have had any problems or complaints out of Dodge auto transmissions, but obviously it is their number one complaint. As for front end problems, well I think the main items of concern are unavoidable. The track bar is the only way (short of triangulated 4 link which i don't think is a bad idea) to keep the front axle where it belongs. Granted there are better ways to design the trac bar, but keep in mind Dodge was the first ones to use a track bar on a coil sprung front end. The coils were a great thing in my opinion. Better ride, less frame stress when the axle articulates. Frame flex equals body mount problems when the truck gets older, leaf springs on a diesel don't really flex so it forces the frame to torque, transferring the stress to the sheet metal cab mounts, ripping them apart. As for the hub bearing units, well, everyone has went to them sooner or later. Sucks we can't have the old style stuff but we can't have much control over that. Sure it would be nice to have them last longer I definitely agree. Proper front end maintenance and alignment helps save them. I have seen bad ball joints eat hubs on these things when neglected.

Also, at least in my area, alot of Dodge diesel owners turn up the power and lift it and put big tires on without upgrading transmission or front end parts, at which point the owner is partially to blame for premature failure and you put that much power in front of any stock transmission and then add the extra load of bigger heavier tires, sometimes while still towing or hauling, and no stock transmission is going to like it!!!! Something to think about!!!! And just because it has the power to tow in overdrive doesn't make it a good idea!!!!


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

Just adding my $.02... Not a big fan of the trucks posted on this thread except for the OP's picture of the ford. Personally I think the lift is tastefully done and isn't over the top. With that said I also firmly believe that each person is entitled to modify their truck to their personal liking, and as such respect them the same whether I like their truck or not. 

As far as the Cummins vs. Powerstroke debate, I'll have to agree that the Cummins is a great engine and I'd most likely take a Cummins over a Powerstroke. . (although I've been secretly dying to buy a 2002 7.3L excursion limited and adding twin turbos, propane, etc.) Haven't quite found a place in the city to park it yet.


----------

